# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Διαμόρφωση αποθήκης για εσωτερική εκτροφή

## Titribit

Πηρα την αποφαση να κρατησω τα πουλακια μου σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη εκμεταλευομενος μια αποθηκουλα που εχω στην διαθεση μου αλλα η οποια ειχε θεματακια ελλειπους φωτισμου μιας και διεθετε μια πορτα μονο.


Μετα απο σκεψεις περι τεχνητου φωτισμου και ολων των αλλων πιθανων λυσεων κατεληξα στο "ανοιγμα" 2 σημειων στους τοιχους και στη τοποθετηση υαλοτουβλων και παραθυρων.
Προκριθηκε αυτη η λυση για φυσικο φωτισμο και εξαερισμο και "μαζεμενο" budget.

Tα παραθυρα διαθετουν σιτες οποτε γλυτωνουμε απο κουνουπια και φυσικα οντας εσωτερικη εκτροφη απο επιθεσεις αρπακτικων,ακραιες μεταβολες του καιρου,το κακο ματι και το μακρυ χερι (ειμαι σε μονοκατοικια) μιας και η αποθηκη εχει και συναγερμο παρακαλω  :Happy: 







Σφυρι και καλεμι ανα χειρας λοιπον και μετα απο 2 μερες το αποτελεσμα ηταν αυτο












Eδω ειμαστε μετα την τοποθετηση πια










Στις επομενες φωτο θα ειναι τελιωμενα και ολα τα απαιτουμενα μερεμετια που προεκυψαν στα ανοιγματα των παραθυρων!

----------


## amastro

Μπράβο Αντώνη. 
Έχει και καλό προσανατολισμό. 
Έγινε πολύ φωτεινό το αποθηκάκι.

----------


## kostas salonika

Ωραία δουλειά μπράβο ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Πολύ ωραίο θα γίνει... να μας κρατάς ενήμερους

----------


## sotos2908

Μπράβο φιλε μου μελλοντικά σκέφτομαι κ εγω στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού μου κάτι τέτοιο..... Πολύ καλή δουλειά......... Συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!

----------


## Titribit

Μπηκε πλακακι στο τελαρο του παραθυρου,στηθηκε ραφιερα και ντυθηκε με διχτυ

----------


## TasosM

Ωραια δουλεια.
Μπραβο Αντωνη.
Μια απορια : Το διχτυ γιατι το εβαλες? δεν θα ειναι λιγο σκοτεινα με αυτο?

----------


## kostas salonika

Πρόσεχε να μην έρχονται σε επαφή τα πουλιά με το δίχτυ  για κανένα λόγο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

> Ωραια δουλεια.
> Μπραβο Αντωνη.
> Μια απορια : Το διχτυ γιατι το εβαλες? δεν θα ειναι λιγο σκοτεινα με αυτο?


το φως έρχεται από την μπροστά όψη της ραφιερας,το έβαλα για συγκράτηση από τα σκουπίδια από τα σπόρια.
ειδικά όταν μπαίνει ζωχος γίνεται πανικός.





> Πρόσεχε να μην έρχονται σε επαφή τα πουλιά με το δίχτυ  για κανένα λόγο



Το έχω υπολογίσει Κώστα,σωστή παρατήρηση!

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη θα σου λερωνει αυτο με το ζωχο και μετα δεν θα φευγει απο εκει .Εκτος αν το αλλαζεις .Ισως μονο αν του εριχνες με πλυστικο μηχανημα πιεσης .Κατω ο ζωχος μαζευεται πανευκολα με τη σκουπα . Βεβαια δεστο και κυριως το ποσο μειωνεται ο φωτισμος και αποφασιζεις εσυ οπως σε βολευει .Αρκει να ειναι σε ασφαλη αποσταση , που απο οτι λες , την προεβλεψες

----------


## Titribit

θέμα φωτισμού δε νομίζω να τίθεται 

δεξιά της ραφιερας υπάρχει τοίχος και αριστερά άλλη ραφιερα με αλλά πράγματα

το μεγάλο παράθυρο είναι φάτσα με την ραφιερα σε απόσταση του ενός μέτρου οπότε δε νομίζω να τίθεται θέμα
προτιμώ να μην φεύγουν σπόρια γενικά στο χώρο γιατί θα είναι πιο δύσκολο με την διάταξη του χώρου ως προς την ενόχληση των πουλιών.

----------


## krisp

Ωραία δουλειά με την αποθήκη!!
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα!!
Για το δίχτυ προειδοποιείτε για να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση κατάποσης;

----------


## Titribit

> Ωραία δουλειά με την αποθήκη!!
> Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα!!
> Για το δίχτυ προειδοποιείτε για να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση κατάποσης;


Ευχαριστώ Χρήστο,ναι υπάρχει ασφαλής απόσταση από τις ζευγαρωστρες

----------

